# Whelen Dual Talon- Blue/Blue or Blue/Clear?



## NJEMT1 (May 1, 2007)

I'm looking at getting another LED light for my truck, and have been looking a the Whelen dual talon lights, does anyone have experience with these, how are they?  Also, would you guys reccommend getting the Blue/Blue or the Blue/Clear?  Also, who has the best price on these?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## EMTBandit (May 1, 2007)

I got the blue/clear. It seems to work out pretty well because you can see the difference pretty clearly as it's flashing. As for pricing? I suggest either eBay or Galls usually has pretty good pricing.


----------



## NJEMT1 (May 1, 2007)

I found the blue/clear on sirennet.com for $234+ tax- good deal?


----------



## medman123 (May 1, 2007)

I was just wondering what do you need lights for?


----------



## SwissEMT (May 2, 2007)

medman123 said:


> I was just wondering what do you need lights for?



To save the world. One stop sign at a time.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 2, 2007)

my guess would be as a pov light for a call/vollie dept.....

the whelen talon is a good light. bright, eye ctahcing flash patterns, decent selection of accessories. however, i think its overpriced. some of the lesser well known manufauctors(dont read cheap chinese knockoffs) give you great lights for a better price. is sticking to brand names is your deal, also look at the whelen slimlighter. great reviews and a decent price


----------



## BossyCow (May 2, 2007)

Only LEO's can use blue lights here.  We can use green but I don't see the point.  Too much of a temptation for me to think I'm special.  I prefer having to drive carefully, park safely and be responsible.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (May 5, 2007)

eeewww green ? FF and EMTs here use blue. LEO uses red.


----------



## WCFASmike (May 6, 2007)

yea green would be so ugly. i dont really why people see such a problem with using a blue light. here im only about 4 mins from the first aid squad but sometimes if im around town im further everyone respects the blue light. i dont speed i just use it for people to know i have to get somewhere


----------



## BossyCow (May 7, 2007)

Washington, we are the 'Ever-Green' state after all!


----------



## Mercy4Angels (May 27, 2007)

still a nasty color. if we had green here i wouldnt have any lights in my car. ive even seen some states use purple...LOL...personally id never pull over for a green or purple light. its not classic emergency lights. no one would ever think thats what your using them for.


----------



## EMTBandit (May 28, 2007)

Mercy4Angels said:


> still a nasty color. if we had green here i wouldnt have any lights in my car. ive even seen some states use purple...LOL...personally id never pull over for a green or purple light. its not classic emergency lights. no one would ever think thats what your using them for.



Purple? Those are usually used for funeral processions aren't they? lol...


----------



## Mercy4Angels (May 28, 2007)

yes they are but there is a state....damn ill look it up. they use purple. i almost lost my lunch. just as bad as green though. i mean seriously is it christmas or something. everyone should use red or blue. see here the vollys on both fire and ems use blue as it should be. and the captain can use red with a siren. luck ba$terd.


----------



## Raf (Jun 1, 2007)

Mercy4Angels said:


> eeewww green ? FF and EMTs here use blue. LEO uses red.



Here in MA only cops can have blue as well. It makes sense so volunteer EMT's and Fire personnel can't pull over people.

For the most part, fire uses red, EMS uses white/red.

I hate it when I go to NY and I see state police with orangish-red and white lights with no blue. I can't tell they're cops from far away. Sometimes I think they're construction vehicles or a tow truck.


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 22, 2007)

The bad thing about using blue lights is the fact that you can barely see them during the day which would make getting around traffic alil harder,unless you got a siren to go with your lights which then its no prob.


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 22, 2007)

I hate LED lights all together. Just give me an old fashioned strobe bar or light bar with rotators.


----------



## mfrjason (Jun 22, 2007)

Mercy4Angels said:


> yes they are but there is a state....damn ill look it up. they use purple. i almost lost my lunch. just as bad as green though. i mean seriously is it christmas or something. everyone should use red or blue. see here the vollys on both fire and ems use blue as it should be. and the captain can use red with a siren. luck ba$terd.




My vote goes towards red. Its visible during the day and night. Thats the color we use in Michigan, Indiana uses blue lights to ID fire department members and green lights to ID ambulance service members.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 5, 2008)

Our agency just got authorization to use emergency light in POV.  The authorized colours are red and or clear.


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 6, 2008)

Must you dig up old threads?


----------



## Jon (Oct 6, 2008)

Must you post that he dug up old threads?

It just keeps the posts to the top!






There. Problem solved.


----------

